# I'm Back -- Cherie



## QtrBel

So, so glad to see this. We often wonder and worry about those we considered part of the community family from past years. Looking forward to having you back posting. I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband.


----------



## boots

I'm so happy to see you. Terribly sorry about the loss of your husband. 

I've thought of you often during your absence.


----------



## egrogan

It's always great when members return to the board after a long break. Sorry to hear about your losses during that time.


----------



## ClearDonkey

Hi Cheri - I've thought about you since you've left. I'm sorry about the loss of your husband, and of course your property and horses too.

There has been many threads where I've thought - 'man, if Cheri was here, she'd have some really wonderful input'. I'm glad you are back. I'm sure many members remember you, and have missed you all of these years.


----------



## bsms

Sorry for your many losses. Glad to see you back. Don't know if you remember Mia and the issues I had with her. She went to a Navajo farrier I had, has at least two foals (last I heard) and goes out for bareback gallops across very open country. I swapped her for Bandit, a half-Arabian/half-mustang gelding. He spooked a lot when I first got him but he NEVER loses his mind. We've gotten past 95% of his spooks and I'm learning to trust him on short gallops in the desert. Solo since there is no one who wants to ride with me. So the only pictures are of when we are in the arena. But the vast majority of our riding is out together in the desert.






Look forward to your participation!


----------



## horselovinguy

*Nice to see you back Cherie...*

My condolences on losing your husband...
The "family" has changed some in your time away but we have a really nice new family you will enjoy too..
WELCOME back...
🐴...


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Warmest of welcomes back Cheri! I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your husband.

I've missed reading your training responses and hope to see them pop up more in the future!


----------



## Luna’s rider

I’m a relatively new (though quite active!) member and you’re some kind of legend so I’m so happy to have you back. Awfully sorry to hear what you’ve been through and sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## ACinATX

I'm sorry about all of that. That's just terrible. I hope things start looking up for you.

I don't think I was around when you were, but welcome back! It's always nice to have people back...


----------



## gottatrot

Welcome back! Sorry to hear things have been so difficult for you. I hope returning to the forum will be therapeutic.
We've missed you.


----------



## tinyliny

Welcome back! I was very concerned about you back then, at the time of the tornado.

I'm sorry to hear of the passing of your husband. You've had a terrible lot on your plate lately. While the board has lost may of the 'regulars', it is still a welcoming place to which you will be a most appreciated asset.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Missed you Cheri! 
I'm sorry things have been rough.
Glad you're back!


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat

I'm so sorry to hear about everything you have gone through.

I remember you as a very knowledgeable member on here. It's nice to have you back!


----------



## Woodhaven

B'darned Cheri, I was just thinking of you the other day, wondering how you were after all the bad luck you had and how I have missed your posts. I was reading something on here and thought this is a good one for you if only you would see it.
You had such bad luck with that tornado and now I am so sorry to hear that your husband has passed away.
My husband passed away this year too, July 18 and I miss him so much.
I hope you are doing ok and staying healthy and managing with all the things that have happened to you.
I will be looking forward to your posts in the future, as I am sure so many others will too.


----------



## Knave

I’m so glad you are back! I’ve thought of you often, and wondered if you lived through the tornado. I’m sorry you lost your husband.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Cheri, I am so very sorry for all of your losses.

I am glad you are back. We have a weekly Friday Night Conversation in the General Section, that you might want to dip your toes into. It is a fun way for everyone to play catch up and generally goes for several days. Aubie always gets us started with some thought provoking questions



https://www.horseforum.com/threads/the-latest-friday-night-conversation.826381/#post-1970984986


----------



## tinyliny

Woodhaven said:


> B'darned Cheri, I was just thinking of you the other day, wondering how you were after all the bad luck you had and how I have missed your posts. I was reading something on here and thought this is a good one for you if only you would see it.
> You had such bad luck with that tornado and now I am so sorry to hear that your husband has passed away.
> My husband passed away this year too, July 18 and I miss him so much.
> I hope you are doing ok and staying healthy and managing with all the things that have happened to you.
> I will be looking forward to your posts in the future, as I am sure so many others will too.



I didn't know , or perhaps I"ve forgotten, that you also lost your husband I'm so sorry for you loss, and how hard of a year this has been for you , too.


----------



## JCnGrace

Welcome back! Your training wisdom will be good to see on here again.

My condolences on the loss of your husband.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Welcome back Cherie! I am saddened to hear of the loss of your husband. I have missed your wisdom and no nonsense approach in your contributions to the site.

You are one of the people I hope will write a book about your experiences and training techniques.

I am glad you are back.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

So wonderful to have you back here, Cheri, you have been missed. Can't believe it's been 5 years. Very sorry to hear about the loss of your husband, truly. So many people have been lost in the last 18 months.
Welcome back!


----------



## TrainedByMares

Hello @Cherie ! After reading some of your old posts and following the advice given, my riding improved and I joined the forum, to learn more and share my experience. Thank you! This forum has some dedicated, passionate,funny and generally awesome horse people that I love to read about and talk with.I look forward to reading about your insights, experience and advice in the future!


----------



## Cherie

Cherie said:


> Hi! I'm Back. I took a 5 year leave after the EF4 tornado hit us. I lost my computer (and my house, the barn, every shed, every fence and 11 of our horses). Pete, my husband, passed away September 11, 2021. I thought I would reconnect with the 'Horse Forum'. I see a couple of the 'articles' I wrote are still up on the training board. I would love to hear from members that remember me. Anyway, I am back. Cheri


I was hoping a couple of people would remember me. I can't believe this many people not only remembered me but actually missed me. It's good to be back amongst like-minded friends. I hope I can be a good contributor again. This is a very nice 'Welcome back'. Thank you.


----------



## farmpony84

Welcome back Cherie! We've missed you!


----------



## waresbear

Welcome back! My condolences for your husband, truly saddens me. Are you still involved in the horse business? 
I am so glad you are back, advice I respect and concur with.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm glad you're back. My condolences for the loss of your husband, Pete. I'm sad to read that.


----------



## 4horses

Welcome back! It's good to hear from you again! I wondered what had happened after the Tornado. So sorry to hear about your husband.


----------



## stevenson

Oh no, sorry for all your losses. I cannot imagine going through a tornado. Sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. I hope things are going much better for you now.


----------



## Cherie

Thank you --- all of you. I really appreciate the welcome back. I'll try to get back in the routine of contributing where I can. Thanks again.


----------



## knightrider

ClearDonkey said:


> There has been many threads where I've thought - 'man, if Cheri was here, she'd have some really wonderful input'. I'm glad you are back. I'm sure many members remember you, and have missed you all of these years.


So sorry about all your losses. We were so worried for you when all of that was happening. I am quite excited that you are back and looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## aubie

I remember. Echo what everyone else has said and add please drop by Off Topic and jump right in.


----------

